# size of stockpot



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Hi all, long time no post. Anyhow, I need to invest in a stockpot. I want to revisit making stocks, brown veal stock, chicken, etc...The last time I attempted this, my fav kitchen store was nice enuff to lend me their 34 quart stock pot. Well, I was considering buying it, but I realize that it may be too big for my purpose. What size do you all recommend for the cooking enthusiast?

I already own several ALL CLAD pieces and such, but do I really need to spend all that moolah on an ALL- CLAD Stock pot?? Any alternate stockpot brands?

I really got my eye and money on the ALL CLAD roaster, so I can't see myself dipping into my wallet for their stockpot.  Thx.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Seems like either an 8 or 12 qt stockpot works fine for me.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hi, guy. If you're serious about making stock, bigger is better. I've got a 14-quart aluminum, and wish I had a bigger stainless steel one. And much as I LOVE my All-Clad, I can't imagine buying anything bigger than what I already have from them (12Q). Not for just stock, anyway.

An acquaintance just turned me on to a site that has stainless steel stockpots for GREAT prices: A.Best
I will probably be ordering a 20- or 24-Q from them. It's not as huge as you might fear. And remember, you can always put less in a big pot, but you can't put more in a smaller one.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Long time no speak! Shop Canadian, you have a 50 cent dollar.

Get in touch with Ares

I'm sure you will find what you're looking for, at a reasonable price.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Thanks again guys, much appreciated. Hey kimmie, thanks for the links to the store in montreal, must go check it out when I'm in town in Oct. Is that the best store in Mtl??


----------



## robert peyton (Sep 13, 2002)

I've gotten good use out of my Piazza stock pots. I've got two, because my wife initially bought me the 18 quart size. Later I got the 12 (11.4 I think) for more regular use.

Here's a link to Williams Sonoma with a photo: http://ww1.williams-sonoma.com/cat/p...shop&gids=c120


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You need a big stock pot. One which is higher than is wide. It lets you get away with less evaporation, but then you can always partially lid it when you leave it overnight. Second is you might want to try making some consomme one of these days, and there's nothing like making consomme and having the raft get in the way of all that good clear stuff.

Kuan


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It depends what you are looking for. Arès has good prices on some items but not on everything. You really have to shop around.

Other place to visit are:


France décor (they close at 12 on Saturdays)

La maison d'Émilie (fancy French dishware store, mostly very expensive)

Monas (close during the weekend)

La soupière (small store with good prices)


I am sure I am forgetting some, Kimmie will finish the list. 

How long will you be in town for?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I've found 20 quart works well for me because I use some of the stock immediately and generally freeze the rest. I wouldn't get less than 20 quarts.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You know, a big stockpot is to compensate for the size of a man's... 

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

For stockpots however, I would stick with Ares. Unless you are here on a weekday, you could then visit Monas. I think it's located on Park Avenue.

Near Jean-Talon Market, be sure not to miss Quincaillerie Dante, a jewel among hardware establishments, it even holds a weekly demonstration on how to make your own pasta! 6851 St Dominique, Montreal, QC H2S3B3 
Phone: (514) 271-2057

Isa, how can you forget Arthur Quentin on St-Denis St. for French "objets de table" such as Laguiole knives.

Let us know when you are coming.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yes, Kuan?? Do tell.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

...and I thought cars had the same effect


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What me? My stockpot? Only 1 pint. 

Kuan


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I had an hypnose treatment to erase that store from my memory... Remember what happened the last time we were there?


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Thanks to all that inputed, wow, can't believe how this thread got warped by the end, LOL, you guys are so silly.

As for my stay in Montreal, well, I plan to make Montreal my permanent resident next year , Yes, it's time for me to move back to montreal after living in a small town for 5 yrs. :bounce: I'm kind of wasting 2 extra languages living here 

So it's down to 18 quart vs 27 quart now, the price diff seems so marginal considering the huge 9 quart diff. I think i'll go for the 27 quart in the end. BIGGER is BETTER no?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

_ Oh please, this is nothing compared to some of the other boards I'm on. _    
_As long as you are "man enough" to lift it!_ Remember, 27 quarts = 54 pints = 54 *POUNDS* if filled with water; more if you've got bones and stuff.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*LOL LOL LOL*


----------

